
Amazon, Kickstarter, Reddit, Mozilla are staging a net neutrality online protest - sinak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/06/06/amazon-kickstarter-reddit-and-mozilla-are-staging-a-net-neutrality-online-protest/
======
nxsynonym
It's a nice gesture, but will it accomplish anything?

It's only a matter of time before people get priced out of the web. It will
either need to be re-hauled and classified as basic utility - or a new
alternative will have to be introduced.

The internet is no longer a luxury. It is mandatory and should be treated as
such.

